# Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit FB6360 cable (Unitymedia)



## TheOnLY (18. März 2012)

*Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit FB6360 cable (Unitymedia)*

Hallo
Zu erstmal:
Ich bin Kunde bei Unitymedia und habe eine Fritzbox 6360, hatte nur am Anfang mal Probleme wegen Instbilitäten der FB bei angeschaltetem wlan, die sind seit einem FW update weg.

Zum Problem:
Seit heute Mittag ca 12:30 habe ich ständige Verbindungsabbrüche. Am Anfang hat die FB noch bei jedem disconnect neugestartet, das tut sie jetzt nur noch ganz selten. Meist wird mir jetzt nur noch kein Internetzugriff bei Windows angezeigt. Startet die FB nicht neu zeigt sie mir an das Verbindung zum Internet besteht, obwohl keine Verbindung möglich ist. Habe das mit 3 Geräten über lan und wlan getestet.

Habe bereits beim Support von UM angerufen. Er hat die Werte ausgelesen, waren i.O., wollte dann ein Analyseporgamm laufen lassen und sich wieder melden wenn es etwas findet. Bisher keine Meldung.

Wenn denn Verbindung zum Netz besteht merke ich keine Einschränkungen habe volle 64Mbit Download und 5 Upload.

Was mir schon vorher aufgefallen ist, ist das der MSE in den letzten zwei Tagen von ca 35 auf gerade mal 33,0-34,7 abgesunken ist
Zusätlzich hatte ich früher 2 Kanäle in Senderichtung und jetzt 3. Wenn das erste mal die Verbindung abbricht fällt das Powerlevel des 2. Kanales in Senderichtung auf von ca 50 auf 0 und bleibt dort bis zum Reboot, auch wenn zwischendurch Verbindung besteht. 
Firmware-Version ist die 85.05.09

Screenshots des FB interfaces kommen im im Anhang wenn es mal klappt!

Danke für Hlife schon mal im voraus 


Update: Die FB ist nun nocheinmal neu gestartet und syncronisier nun garnicht mehr

Update2:Syncro ist jetzt wieder da. diesesmal sogar mit 4 Kanälen in senderichtung


----------



## mikrosack (19. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit FB6360 cable (Unitymedia)*

Na Prima. Ich habe auch die 6360. Ständig verbindungsabbrüche und neustarts.
Meine erste vermutung: Wlans stören sich gegenseitig- also die 6360 per Kabel angeschlossen.
Immer noch das gleiche. Ausserdem ist dauernd das Telefon gestört. (sowohl ein Telefon das per Kabel angeschlossen ist als auch ein DECT Mobilteil. das findet im Moment erst gar keine Basis obwohl in der 6360 als angemeldet ist)
Nach den Angaben habe ich vorgestern eine neue 6360 erhalten- Fazit: immer noch das gleiche immer wieder Verbindungsabbrüche und gestörte Telefonleitung. Ich hoffe ich erreiche mal einen Techniker der seinen Hintern hierherbewegt und die Leitung vor Ort überprüft.
Mir ist aufgefallen das seid kurzem in der Nachbarschaft ein neues Wlan Netzwerk ist: Nach BSSD auch eine 6360. Vielleicht haben die bei dessen Installation in den Anschlüssen rumgefummelt.


----------



## TheOnLY (20. März 2012)

*AW: Ständige Verbindungsabbrüche mit FB6360 cable (Unitymedia)*

Jetzt ist alle wieder in Ordnung schie sich um einen Technischen defekt seitens UM gehandelt zu haben


----------

